# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Kush eshte Ilir Meta.

## ☆Angie☆

> Meta shpjegon arsyet pse bashkoi votat me Berishen ne qeverisjen e vendit. "Duke marre ne konsiderate rezultatet e zgjedhjeve te 28 Qershorit. Duke marre ne konsiderate krizen ekonomike qe po kalon vendi. Duke vleresuar rendesine e stabilitetit politik institucional dhe qeverises. Duke vleresuar domosdoshmerine e nje qeverisje me eficente dhe perfaqesuese. Pasi jam konsultuar edhe me aktore te rendesishem vendas dhe nderkombetare qe kerkojne forcimin e stabilitetit ne vend dhe pershpejtimin e reformave. Me pergjegjesi historike dhe atdhetare; e pranoj ftesen e Kryetarit te koalicionit fitues, zotit Berisha per te filluar negociatat paraprake dhe per te realizuar me transparence te plote programin e Qeverise se integrimit evropian", tha Meta. Nderkohe ka kerkuar bashkepunim pa kushte ne qeverisje per kater vitet e ardhshme PD-LSI. Kryetari i LSI-se, Ilir Meta pohoi dje se nuk ka kushte, por kerkon vetem qe kryeministri Sali Berisha ti permbahet atyre angazhimeve te shprehura deri me sot, pikerisht qe ky koalicion t'i sherbeje integrimit evropian te Shqiperise. Ai tha me bindje se programi i maxhorances, tashme e djathte dhe e majte, do te garantoje gjithe ato prioritete qe kane te bejne me integrimin evropian te Shqiperise, si dhe me afatin me te shpejte te liberalizimit te vizave per te gjithe shqiptaret


*Marr shkas nga ndodhite e fundit ne arenen gladiatore te poltikaneve tane.


Te gjithe e kemi degjuar lumin e sharjeve qe ka lene te vershoje Z.Meta mbi aleatin e tij tashme z. Berisha. Ne prononcimin e tij thote qe eshte i gatshem te beje kualicion Me "Qeverine e Gerdecit" dhe keshtu i fut Berishes kembet ne nje kepuce. Sepse tashme, jo vetem qe ai me partine e tij jane pjese e kualicionit qeverises, por edhe nje pjese aspak shperfillese ne vendimmarrje. Sepse pa 4 zerat LSI-ane s'ka ligje!

Si e gjykoni hapin e Metes? Vertete po puthet me Milon per hir te interesave te kombit?

Mendoni se pas disa ministrive qe do t'ia kerkoje Berishes me patjeter do shpalosi edhe deshiren e tij per t'u bere kryetar i vendit?

Kush eshte fenomeni Meta?

Dikutim te mbare! 


*

----------


## [Perla]

Kjo që ndodhi tregon se në Shqipëri nuk ka më politikanë, por prostituta politike. Një i tillë është edhe Ilir Meta, ku sot i dha fund edhe partisë së tij politike (nëse ka patur një të tillë). Ilir Meta është një njeri, i cili ka pështyrë mbi tërë ata njerëz të thjeshtë, pensionistë të moshuar e të moshuara, të cilët kanë votuar jo për të, por për të qëruar Berishën.
Është e turpshme se si një njeri, pa mbaruar ende votimi, del e thotë se do bëjë koalicion me atë që dikur e quante SALI GËRDECIN, ose kur thoshte se në asnjë rrethanë nuk ka koalicion me Berishën.

Nëse ka një çmim me të cilin Berisha i blen këta LANGARAQË si Ilir Meta, edhe Kodi Zgjedhor duhet të vendosë një standard (gjobë, burg etj.) që kur shqiptarët votojnë majtas ose e kundërta, ai që shpërdoron votën dhe besimin e shqiptarëve, të ndëshkohet ose me gjobë, ose me burg.

Ndryshe, Sali Berisha do vazhdojë të marrë nga Faslliçi për të blerë gjitha bajgat e së majtës shqiptare, që janë ende me shumicë në korridoret e PS-së.
_
Letër e nënshkruar: Merigm Tari_

----------


## Irene2060

Rama tradhetoj Meten dhe Meta tradhetoj Ramen. Ate qe i ben tjetrit ate do pesosh!!!
Kshu qe mire beri dhe vajti me Berishen.

----------


## Izadora

> Si e gjykoni hapin e Metes? Vertete po puthet me Milon per hir te interesave te kombit?


Hapi me i drejte qe ka nderrmare deri tani .
Te gjithe gladiatoret qe hyjne ne aren e luftimit,qellimi kryesore eshte te fitojne,te qeverisin.
Pse Edi Rama nuk e kishte ate qellim ????????????

Edi beri nje politik asgjesuese per partit e vogla,kerkoi pushtet te plote 100%, u tregua arrogant.

----------


## *Babygirl*

_Ilir Meta eshte nje tradhtar dhe eshte turp ta kete Shqiperia mbrenda fix i koicidon emri "Prostitute plotike"_

----------


## Apollyon

> Ilir Meta eshte nje tradhtar


Varet nga kendveshtrimi.

Ilir Meta mund te quhet tradhetar per socialistet,* te cilet edhe pse humben ne kto zgjedhje, shpresonin qe me Ilir Meten te bashkonin mandatet edhe te beheshin zgjedhje te parakohshme, po kur Ilir Meta e ftoi Ramen qe te benin koalicion perpara zgjedhjeve, ishte ky i fundit qe nuk vajti ne mbledhje*, edhe e la Ilirin si te dhjere. Aty mori pjese vetem Fatos Nano (qe mendoj se shum shpejt do jete krahe Saliut dhe ky) . 

*Duke e pare nga ana politike, Ilir Meta beri mire qe ju bashkua koalicionit te djathte, sepse me kte veprim u shmang nje krize politike ne shqiperi qe do kishte shum pasoja per vendin*. Me hapin qe mori Iliri sdiskutohet qe ai e dinte qe do quhej edhe tradhetar edhe bukeshkale etj etj, por sic tha edhe vete (edhe kjo eshte me e rendesishmja) tha qe e ka bere per te miren e vendit. Edhe duke e analizuar mire, ky ishte veprimi me i zgjuar qe mund te bente Ilir Meta per te miren tone.

Prandaj ne vend qe ta shani Ilir Meten, ate duhet ta pergezoni sepse devijoji vendin nga nje krize politike qe do kishte pasoja shum te renda per gjith shqiperine.* Ai tradhetar i PS's mund te jete, por tradhetia e tij ishte ne te mire te kombit, edhe neve vetem kjo duhet te na mjaftoje*.

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Si e gjykoni hapin e Metes? Vertete po puthet me Milon per hir te interesave te kombit?


Për hir të interesave të tija personale pikësëpari do thoja unë, më pas vin interesat tjera.




> Mendoni se pas disa ministrive qe do t'ia kerkoje Berishes me patjeter do shpalosi edhe deshiren e tij per t'u bere kryetar i vendit?


Do të jenë veç 2 ministri që do ti takojnë Metës, s'besoj se dë të shpalos një dëshirë të tillë për tu bërë kryetar kuvendi, pretendimet e tij më duken të një tjetër profili. 




> Kush eshte fenomeni Meta?


Fenomeni Meta është ai që tradhëtoi të majtën duke u bashkuar më të djathtën.

P.S. Aty ku pështyn s'ka lezet të lëpish por... Metës i duket me lezet!!!

----------


## [Perla]

> Rama tradhetoj Meten dhe Meta tradhetoj Ramen. Ate qe i ben tjetrit ate do pesosh!!!
> Kshu qe mire beri dhe vajti me Berishen.


Per kater vjet Ilir Meta ka llapur kunder Rames, nje jave para zgjedhjeve i kerkon koalicion me kusht qe ai te behet kryeminister? E pse ? Kur kontibuti i tij eshte 4 apo 5 deputete?

Meta paska bere mire qe u bashkua me Berishen? Po ai javen e zgjedhjeve fliste me te madhe ....TE SHPORRIM BERISHEN NGA PUSHTETI. Tani shkon e ben aleance me te? Ja ca surrati ka !

----------


## Apollyon

> Per kater vjet Ilir Meta ka llapur kunder Rames, nje jave para zgjedhjeve i kerkon koalicion me kusht qe ai te behet kryeminister? E pse ? Kur kontibuti i tij eshte 4 apo 5 deputete?
> 
> Meta paska bere mire qe u bashkua me Berishen? Po ai javen e zgjedhjeve fliste me te madhe ....TE SHPORRIM BERISHEN NGA PUSHTETI. Tani shkon e ben aleance me te? Ja ca surrati ka !



Edhe keshtu, edhe ashtu! lol

Ju edhe nuk e donit Ilir Meten te qeveriste bashke me juve, edhe tani qe ai vendos te qeverise me Berishen na dilka tradhetar? E pse? Sepse sju shkon per shtat juve? 

Edhe un sjam i ekzaltuar qe Ilir Meta ju bashkua te djathtes, por meqe ky veprim i hoqi vendit nje krize politike, atehere ate me mbetet ta pergezoj, se sme plasi fort se me cilen parti shkon ai, *e rendesishme per neve eshte qe nuk kaluam nje krize politike edhe ndoshta civile, sepse me deklaratat per lufte qe bente adashi juaj "Ruçi",  sdiskutohet qe vendi do kalonte nje vit e me teper ne erresire, qe sdo na duhej aspak*.

Pra jeni apo sjeni simpatizante te PS's, pergezoni Meten qe beri kete koalicion edhe tani po gelltit gjith kto sharje e ofendime vetem per te miren qe i beri popullit, po kur je militant sdiskutohet qe sdo e kuptosh se cila eshte e mira vendit, rendesi ka partia mbi te gjitha.

Me kujtohet fjalimi i nje komunistje te rinovuar a.k.a socialiste "*Neve spo ju kerkojme as drita, as uje as ndonje gje tjeter, mjafton qe ju te jeni te lumtur brenda ne parti, vetem ju mos u zini re amaniiii..*" 

LOL

----------


## [Perla]

Per inat te Nanos, hapi parti tjeter duhe vjedhur anetare, tani per inat te Rames bashkepunon me Berishen?

----------


## Apollyon

> Per inat te Nanos, hapi parti tjeter duhe vjedhur anetare, tani per inat te Rames bashkepunon me Berishen?


Nuk e ke menduar ndonjeher qe ai mund te jete tip qe i pelqen qe shqiperia te beje perpara? Shtoje dhe kte opsion, si dihet asnjeher se si mund te jete e verteta. Nuk eshte se jam simpatizant i Ilir Metes, po derisa ai po vepron ne te mire te shqiperise, atehere per mua ska rendesi posti qe merr ai, rendesi ka qe devijoi shqiperine nga nje kaos politik.

Edhe bashkpunimin me Berishen spo e ben per inat te Rames, se ishte ky i pari qe ftoi Ramen ne koalicion, madje edhe diten e zgjedhjeve ftoi Socialistet qe te mbronin votat edhe e quajti Berishen hajdut, por si duket na paska qene dikush tjeter qe i paska vjedh votat atij, edhe ai mendonte qe po ja merrte Berisha, ndaj edhe tani KOKMADHI eshte i acaruar. lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Me kujtohet fjalimi i nje komunistje te rinovuar a.k.a socialiste "*Neve spo ju kerkojme as drita, as uje as ndonje gje tjeter, mjafton qe ju te jeni te lumtur brenda ne parti, vetem ju mos u zini re amaniiii..*" 
> 
> LOL


nga Berati,....

kshu o rreshti, as gek as mek...

drejtimi Majtasss, ndero me grusht  :djall i fshehur: 

1, 2,
1, 2

ore do rinovohen nji here kta rob?

vetem per veten mendojne.

jo Meta tradhtar?, 

si Ramizi ne 91, kur u hodh busti...

ta riveme bustin e Shkolles se bashkuar, prape tek monumenti...

----------


## Anti

> Ai tradhetar i PS's mund te jete, por tradhetia e tij ishte ne te mire te kombit, edhe neve vetem kjo duhet te na mjaftoje.


Je i sigurt qe Ilir Meta s'ishte ne krize financiare ne parti, pas 8 vjetesh opozite? Kater ndertuesit skraparllinj qe e mbanin me leke deri me sot, si zor ta mbani dhe kater vjet te tjera, kur ka plot qeveritare te tjere qe ua sigurojne tenderat e lejet e ndertimit me ryshfete qe shkojne me pak se mbajtja e partise se Ilir Metes me leke.

Tani Ilir Meta, atdhetarizmin e tij do ta vere ne zbatim duke i dhene tendera e leje ndertimi ketyre skraparllinjve, do te vjedhe sa te vije prape ne vete, se i ka shkuar puna keq. 

Dhe kur tjetrin e quan hajdut me aq zell, nuk mund te ndryshosh mendim brenda 24 oresh e te thuash qe do te bashkepunosh me te, sepse i bie qe ose ka genjyer kur thoshte qe ishte hajdut, ose eshte tip qe bashkepunon me hajdutet.

Qe t'i biem shkurt, Ilir Meta, ashtu si gjithe politikanet tane te tjere, nuk ka shkelqyer ndonjehere per ndershmeri apo atdhetarizem. Po te ishte atdhetar nuk kapej prej fyti ne parlament e te felliqte gjithe kombin ne gjithe mediat e botes. Ndaj te mos i veshim kot petka atdhetari, se nuk i meriton.
Ilir Meta, ashtu si gjithe politikanet e tjere, ka miq per te mbajtur me leke, ndere per te shlyer, dhe burim te vetem financiar ka postet ne qeveri.

Ajo kriza politike mund te zgjidhej ne menyra te tjera. Por ai nuk priti te diskutonte nese ka menyra te tjera.
Nxitoi te pergjigjej "po" per nje ore, sikur te kishte frike se mos Berisha nderronte mendje dhe i hiqte rriskun nga goja.

----------


## Apollyon

> Je i sigurt qe Ilir Meta s'ishte ne krize financiare ne parti, pas 8 vjetesh opozite? Kater ndertuesit skraparllinj qe e mbanin me leke deri me sot, si zor ta mbani dhe kater vjet te tjera, kur ka plot qeveritare te tjere qe ua sigurojne tenderat e lejet e ndertimit me ryshfete qe shkojne me pak se mbajtja e partise se Ilir Metes me leke.
> 
> Tani Ilir Meta, atdhetarizmin e tij do ta vere ne zbatim duke i dhene tendera e leje ndertimi ketyre skraparllinjve, do te vjedhe sa te vije prape ne vete, se i ka shkuar puna keq. 
> 
> *Dhe kur tjetrin e quan hajdut me aq zell, nuk mund te ndryshosh mendim brenda 24 oresh e te thuash qe do te bashkepunosh me te, sepse i bie qe ose ka genjyer kur thoshte qe ishte hajdut, ose eshte tip qe bashkepunon me hajdutet.*
> 
> Qe t'i biem shkurt, Ilir Meta, ashtu si gjithe politikanet tane te tjere, nuk ka shkelqyer ndonjehere per ndershmeri apo atdhetarizem. Po te ishte atdhetar nuk kapej prej fyti ne parlament e te felliqte gjithe kombin ne gjithe mediat e botes. Ndaj te mos i veshim kot petka atdhetari, se nuk i meriton.
> *Ilir Meta, ashtu si gjithe politikanet e tjere, ka miq per te mbajtur me leke, ndere per te shlyer, dhe burim te vetem financiar ka postet ne qeveri.*
> 
> ...


Nuk i kam hyre thelle te njoh Ilir Meten, ose ata qe e mbajn me lek. Mu duk i drejte vetem veprimi i tij qe jua bashkua te djathtes ne koalicion edhe i hoqi mundesine Gramoz Rucit qe te krijonte rremuja te metejshme. Se deklaratat qe beri Gramoz Ruci ne TV, ishte nje deklarate per grusht shteti, o do marrim qeverine o do behet hataja. 

Edhe si un e shum te tjere, skemi me nevoje te degjojne kto deklarata lufte neper TV, por duam te degjojme qe shqiperia hyri ne Bashkim Europian, edhe vizat u legalizuan per te gjith, e shum shpejt te jemi si gjith qytetaret e Europes me te drejta te barabarta. Ja kte dua te degjoj une.

Postimi yt ishte shum i drejte, edhe un nuk po e vlersoj Ilir Meten si person, por vlersoj veprimin qe beri, sepse dashje apo padashje u be ne te miren tone. Do me behej qejfi sikur edhe PS te kishte 68 mandate, edhe me 4 te LSI te vinte ne pushtet Edi Rama.. Edhe atehere te njejten gje do thoja (te jeshe i sigurte per kte). 

Po rastisi qe i kishte PD kto mandate, edhe detyrimisht koalicioni me PD e sillte ne pushtet Ilir Meten, kurse koalicioni me Edi Ramen, vetem sa do sillte zgjedhje te reja.

----------


## Anti

Njerez, para se te gjykoni Ilir Meten, kini parasysh qe nje politikan, nuk eshte thjesht politikan.
Eshte prijes, drejtues, udheheqes. Dhe nje prijes apo nje udheheqes ka parime qe nuk mund t'i shkele kurre. Udheheqesit e tjere kane vdekur e s'kane hequr dore nga parimet. Politikani ate ka... parimin per te miren e popullit. Kur ti thua qe Berisha i ben keq popullit, pritet ta kesh parim. Dhe nese kete parim e shkel vetem atehere kur te ofrohet ne kembim nje post, atehere secili nga ne ne kete forum, edhe me budallai ketu eshte me udheheqes se ai.

Dmth, po te marre Ilir Meta nje dite Shqiperine ne dore, nje qe do t'i beje keq Shqiperise, mjafton t'i dhuroje Ilir Metes nje post me te larte se ai qe ka, dhe ja ku vate Shqiperia.

----------


## Apollyon

> nga Berati,....
> 
> kshu o rreshti, as gek as mek...
> 
> drejtimi Majtasss, ndero me grusht 
> 
> 1, 2,
> 1, 2
> 
> ...


Parti Enver jemi gati kurdoher. 

Kshu e mendonte ajo zonja nga Berati. Sepse akoma ka njerez qe mendojne per te miren e Sali Berishes/Edi Rames/Fatos Nanos/Skender GJinushit/Hysni Milloshit.. Edhe kta njerez skan kohe te mendojne per veten e tyre. 

Po mire e ka thene edhe Berlusconi, kur ne shqiperi te vdesin brezi nga 50 vjec e siper qe zgjohen ne 6 te mengjesit per te vajt e votuar, vetem atehere do kete demokraci, se kta njerez qe jan rritur nen diktaturen komuniste kan ngel me pasoja te perhershme.

----------


## Irene2060

1.Gabimi ishte i Rames. Ai tha " cdo vote qe do hedhni per Meten eshte vote per ne." Keshtu i vodhi votat e Metes. Meta priste 35% dhe morri vetem 4-5%.  

2. Sic tha ne me lart, Shqiperia do ishte ne krize ta madhe po te mos nuk vinte Meta me Berishen. Nuk do kishim qeveri. Do qe gabim i madh dhe do tregonim nje gje te keqe ne Evrope. Keto votime ishin te rendesishme, shum veta erdhen nga Evropa te ndjeknin si do shkonin zgjedhjet. Duke u bere qeveri, tregojme nje surat te mire. 

3. Kur i tha Meta Rames " do te bashkoemi?" Rama u pergjigj "Jo, une fitoj vete, nuk ta kam nevoje". Mire ti behet. Kur je mendjemadh , keto peson.

4.Kshu qe mos e akuzoni Ilir Meten. Pa ate nuk do kishim qeveri, do ishim ne krize...para se te flisni, para se te thoni qe eshte tradhetar, mendoni pak gjendjen qe do ishte shqiperia. Tani kemi te pakten besa per te hyre ne Evrope dhe jo rremuja.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Nuk e ke menduar ndonjeher qe ai mund te jete tip qe i pelqen qe shqiperia te beje perpara? Shtoje dhe kte opsion, si dihet asnjeher se si mund te jete e verteta. Nuk eshte se jam simpatizant i Ilir Metes, po derisa ai po vepron ne te mire te shqiperise, atehere per mua ska rendesi posti qe merr ai, rendesi ka qe devijoi shqiperine nga nje kaos politik.
> 
> Edhe bashkpunimin me Berishen spo e ben per inat te Rames, se ishte ky i pari qe ftoi Ramen ne koalicion, madje edhe diten e zgjedhjeve ftoi Socialistet qe te mbronin votat edhe e quajti Berishen hajdut, por si duket na paska qene dikush tjeter qe i paska vjedh votat atij, edhe ai mendonte qe po ja merrte Berisha, ndaj edhe tani KOKMADHI eshte i acaruar. lol


E di si eshte puna Apollyon? Nuk na u be shume vone se po ben kualicion me Berishen. Politika i ka keto: qe kur ta do puna do flesh edhe ne shtrat me kundershtaret ( per te miren e vendit si thua ti, por qe une mendoj se eshte per xhepat e tij, nese) . Por cfare i mbeti atij si figure drejtuese kur po ben pakt me ate qe e ka quajtur " diktator" dhe qeverine e tij" qeverine e gerdecit". Ky shtangisti iu versul atij si bishe ne parlament, donte ti thyente karriket kokes lol Cfare me mbetet te mendoj mua si mbeshtetese te tij? (bie fjala, se nuk jam lol ). A me duhet te mendoj se ajo pellitja e tij shesheve te cdo qyteti na paska qene nje farse, nje cark per te kapur vota?  

Tani kaq lafarak eshte ky, sa te gelltisi vrerin qe leshoi e te shtrengoje duart me Berishen( e paska fytin e madh perderisa i kaperzeka te gjitha )? Dreqin ta haje, burre eshte ky apo shu... Ka pak seder e krenari tjetri, pak cipe. 

Kjo eshte e gjitha: me vjen ndot kur e shoh "lepiresin e prapanices se gerdecmadhit"

Sa e do ai Shqiperine dhe integrimin e saj, kete vetem ato 4 vite do ta tregojne, une nuk mund te flas, por edhe pse kam dyshimet e  mia, uroj ne te miren e te gjitheve ne te jete keshtu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Por cfare i mbeti atij si figure drejtuese kur po ben pakt me ate qe e ka quajtur " diktator" dhe qeverine e tij" qeverine e gerdecit"


Sokol Olldashi nje nate ne emisionin Opinion i thote Gramoz Ruçit qe "*ne jemi vetem aktor politik*" . 

Pra angelina, sa me mire te luash rolin, aq me shum do keshe sukses, apo jo?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> 1.Gabimi ishte i Rames. Ai tha " cdo vote qe do hedhni per Meten eshte vote per ne." Keshtu i vodhi votat e Metes. Meta priste 35% dhe morri vetem 4-5%.  
> 
> 2. Sic tha ne me lart, Shqiperia do ishte ne krize ta madhe po te mos nuk vinte Meta me Berishen. Nuk do kishim qeveri. Do qe gabim i madh dhe do tregonim nje gje te keqe ne Evrope. Keto votime ishin te rendesishme, shum veta erdhen nga Evropa te ndjeknin si do shkonin zgjedhjet. Duke u bere qeveri, tregojme nje surat te mire. 
> 
> 3. Kur i tha Meta Rames " do te bashkoemi?" Rama u pergjigj "Jo, une fitoj vete, nuk ta kam nevoje". Mire ti behet. Kur je mendjemadh , keto peson.
> 
> 4.Kshu qe mos e akuzoni Ilir Meten. Pa ate nuk do kishim qeveri, do ishim ne krize...para se te flisni, para se te thoni qe eshte tradhetar, mendoni pak gjendjen qe do ishte shqiperia. Tani kemi te pakten besa per te hyre ne Evrope dhe jo rremuja.


bico,

e ke thon tamam, po sa te bien emocionet e njerzve, sa tu kthehen halleve te tyre, dhe sdo mendojne me pse rama ashtu, pse berisha keshtu dhe pse meta e beri ashtu...

te gjithe do luftojne per pezzo di pane,

dhe jo per sic e tha shoku astrit "pugno di stato"... :arushi:

----------

